# Vietnamese calamari  sort of



## moikel (Dec 21, 2011)

I am missing the final photo.I will do this dish again it was so good.Then post it as grilled over charcoal. I fried minced pork with garlic,ginger red shallots,lemon grass. 400gm pork,3 cloves of g,bit of ginger size of 2 thumbs,1 stick lemon grass,3 shallots. Added ,chopped,thai holy basil,vietnamese mint,cilantro,mint. About to tabs chopped.Then added about 6 chopped shitake mushrooms,the dried guys from china town rehydrated & a splash of the water Splash of kecap manis,sqeeze lime juice,lime zest. Cooked it through. Then stuffed it into 8 calamari hoods,toothpicked tentacles across open end.Dont forget to trim chewy bit from open end. I had my dear friends over who have been living in a remote butt ugly mining town in remote Western Australia..Back for Xmas visiting  & back for good shortly. But it been raining & raining & its summer.Weber wouldnt play ball,humidity off the scale just got to hard to up to temp without overdoing the firelighters. I  also have come back to charcoal after gas grill for years. Gave
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
  up & panfried them inside,couldnt get to dry wood supply without getting soaking wet. I will have to be better organised next time. We had beef ribs out the masterbuilt,& a starter of mussels,so we were all well fed. Char grilling the squid gives it some great flavours ,hot & fast.Serve with a sqeeeze of lime. I made this recipe up. I cook the filling,dont want to take chances with pork mince.The filling set like it was a sausage,some chilli would be good but my wife not a fan.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 21, 2011)

Now theses look good and I really would have liked to see them done. But I'm glad you had a good time and try to find some dry land or atleast some dry wood.


----------



## moikel (Dec 21, 2011)

I think I  will knock them out again down at fishing cabin over Xmas. I may even be able to catch my own calamari,they are pretty prolific over the weed beds in that neck of the woods.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 21, 2011)

Yea like Mark said, we would loved to have seen them done!


----------



## moikel (Dec 21, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Yea like Mark said, we would loved to have seen them done!


We were drinking my brew on site Pig Dog Ale, 6.2%
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.I figured I better get them fed before we all forgot we are in our 50s & broke out the Bundaberg rum
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Rain continues to teem down here never seen a Xmas like it. 

I will do them again over charcoal soon.


----------



## moikel (Jan 14, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> Yea like Mark said, we would loved to have seen them done!


Back from down the coast. I did these again for my mate Ron who has the only restaurant in Greenwell Point. They sold out in 20 minutes. But his wife now knows how to cook them.They get snap frozen uncleaned hand jigged squid that comes from Indonesia $11 a kg .Great product very tender might be available in your neck of the woods. Photos on phone will post from work tomorrow.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome Home Mick, I been waiting on this one...JJ


----------



## moikel (Jan 15, 2012)

Will try to load photos from work,first day back.We Aussies are big on holidays. Having trouble submitting from this home computer dont know why.


----------



## moikel (Jan 15, 2012)

OK version 2 photos off the Iphone.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
I had to panfry them it was a howling northeasterly wind on the deck where gas grill is.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  I left recipe the same 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Minced pork came from  supermarket funny grind but what can you do
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Pretty neat plate for me
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  Some of my feathered audience looking in  & view due south.


----------



## moikel (Jan 15, 2012)

Gas BBQ tied to rail view north west
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Feed one bird ... view south west
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
And you got to feed them all.


----------



## venture (Jan 15, 2012)

Those look good!

Calamari/Squid can be very tricky.  When over-cooked they turn into Michelin tires.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## moikel (Jan 16, 2012)

Venture said:


> Those look good!
> 
> Calamari/Squid can be very tricky.  When over-cooked they turn into Michelin tires.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Hot & fast Venture,done by lots of Southern Europeans over charcoal,lemon,garlic,EVO parsley,cbp. chilli They cut the tube from one side 3 -4 times at 90 degrees,not all the way through but  leave tube whole if that makes sense .Your 100% right  about overcooking them . But I think the crumbed deep fried stuff gives it a bad rap.  But I  also think there's a lot of grades of squid particularly out of Asia.


----------



## sprky (Jan 16, 2012)

I love calamari But have not found real good stuff. Average yes but great nope, and some real bad.  Guess I got spoiled in Italy.


----------

